# Any Biker's Out there?



## trenac

Just wondering how many members here ride, especially you ladies!

I'm excited, I just got my motorcycle license this past Wednesday. I first took a 3 day course offered by our local community college that teaches motorcycle safety. They learn you the basics of riding on a little 250cc motorcycle, plus classroom studies. If you pass the riding & written test's (which I did) then you all you have to do is the written test at the DMV. Plus you get a discount on your bike insurance.

So now I'm getting use to riding my hubby's bike which is a Yamaha V-Star 650. Next year (March) when I get my Jeep paid off I will be getting my own bike :whoo:


----------



## Minsc

I bought my bike in '01. Rode it about 4 times then dropped it. Then the wife dropped it.

I decided to knock out the dents and give a paint job. And rebuild the engine.

Seven years later, I have about two more hours of work left. The bike looks like crap, the paint job is awful, but I WILL RIDE THIS YEAR!


----------



## trenac

I'll cross my fingers for you! ... I first thought about getting a scooter, just because they are automatic. But when I found out I had to learn on a clutch/gear shift bike then I decided to go with a motorcycle... _What type of scooter is that?_


----------



## Brilliant

With the price of gas I was considering a dual sport.


----------



## Minsc

There are plenty of automatic transmission scooters out there, they for the most part just don't have the classic stylings.

This is a '79 Vespa p200. It has a 200cc 2-stroke motor, gets up to around 75 mph. Some nutcases have modded them to go 110+

That Yamaha looks really nice. What bikes are you looking at for yourself?


----------



## BryceM

Biker chicks rock! Lets see some pics!

Just be careful. People who don't see you can put you into your own private version of "Life in the ER" real quick. With gas prices going like they are, we're going to be seeing more and more interest in bikes.


----------



## trenac

Minsc... You have you a classic there. I couldn't imagine going 110 on a scooter or even a motorcycle. I'm not sure what bike I'll be getting myself. I've looked at Honda's, Harley's, Buell's & some others. 

Guiac boy... Gas prices is one of the reasons my hubby got a bike. It was costing us $300 a month to put gas in the Jeep. I'll see what I can do about getting some pics up. 

Brillant... Dual's are nice if you plan on doing off-road riding.


----------



## Jareardy

Stay away from buells and harleys. Both are way too overpriced for what they offer. Unless you just want to have the name. I myself have an 05 kawasaki ex500. 

Also if you want to get a bike for half off its regular retail look at used ones. You get people that get caught up in the mystery of riding motorcycles and when they actually get one realize its not for them and try to get rid of it as soon as possible. You just have to check the bike out for signs of misuse when you go to check it out.

Good luck!

@Brilliant, dual sports are great if you live in the country where you can actually use it. If you're in a city or suburban area, or don't travel that much it can kind of be a waste. Unless of course you're able to find a diesel klr-650 that can get 100+ mpg. I'm dead serious, theres a company that makes them in California for the army.


----------



## MatPat

Hey Trena, congrats on your endorsement and I have to agree with your Bryce, biker chics rock 

And what's wrong with Harleys? :boxing: I wanted a Harley for over 20 years and finally managed to get one last year. I wouldn't have been happy with anything else. Yes they are overpriced but man, I've always wanted one so I spent the extra for one and I'm glad I did. Nothing beats the feel and the sound if you are into those two things.

Definitely check out your local paper for a gently used Harley (or any other bike for that matter) if you decide you want one. Prices will be steeper for a used "bike" in the spring so wait until summer/fall if you can.

Here's a pic of my bike and the original my "avatar" was taken from:


----------



## Jareardy

> And what's wrong with Harleys?


I've had too many friends tell me about the costs of parts, quality of parts, and initial costs of the bike to consider them.


----------



## Snydaleid

2006 VRSCR It can break any posted speed limit in any gear. Worth every penny! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brilliant

Hey everyone,

Trena I put a pic of the Jeep wave! My wife owns one and we are thinking about our options too.

Jareardy there are lots of places I can ride a dual sport near my house. I would have to get something mild and something I could ride on trails would be a bonus, I could not imagine myself ona GSXR or Hayabusa haha! I would be dead in a week.

MatPat your one bad dude...


----------



## trenac

Jareardy... I actually had the sales lady tell me that with Harleys you are paying for the name & that they have their own set of problems. But I think that is basically true for any brand bike you buy. I guess it comes down to what you really have your heart set on. I have no problems with buying a used bike, I actually have my eye on one I really like.

MatPat... Thanks! I know others that ride Harley's & they just love them. Congrats on finally getting your Harley!

The Buell Blast cost under $5,000 but only has a 483cc engine.
http://www.buell.com/en_us/bikes07/blast/

The Harley XL883 cost around $5,700 & has a 883cc engine. Which I think is reasonable.
http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/...p?locale=en_US&swfsection=family&swffamily=sp

Here are a couple of pics of my hubby's bike...


----------



## orlando

Oh man, bikes..I started with dirt bike's, then enduro and lastly vintage 2 stroke.
A friend and I spent years riding old water buffalo's and Yamaha RD's and the occasional Kawasaki Triple 2 stroke.
That was the scariest bike I have ever ridden.
After years of crashing and healing I now ride my bicycle.


----------



## TWood

I had a Harley once, but this video changed my world:


----------



## BryceM

Hehe,

I spent the last 7 hours operating on someone who destroyed their shoulder on a motorcycle. Please, be careful, wear a helmet, and remember there are lots of inattentive and inexperienced drivers out there with you.


----------



## trenac

Thanks for your concerns GB. I do wear a full face helmet, motorcycle jacket, boots & long pants when riding. They drilled this into us in class, which I highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting a motorcycle. When I see people riding around with no shirts & just shorts on, I think they must be crazy. Oneday they will regret it when they get into an accident & peel their skin off on the asphalt.


----------



## Jareardy

^ Yeah I actually saw some pictures of a guy who thought it would be okay to just wear shorts and a tank top when he was riding up and down his street. Turned out he dropped his bike @ 10mph and had to deal with road rash that made his arms and lower back look like hamburger.

Wear your gear!


----------



## trenac

_Does anyone know anything about Triump bikes?..._ I saw one today, looked up there website & some of their bikes look nice. I just don't see many out & about though.


----------



## Jareardy

their daytona 675 is a beast  Not very common as far as I know, but another uncle I have had a triumph cruiser and loved it.


----------



## TWood

You could always get a Vincent Black Shadow.


----------



## Gilraen Took

I ride a bicycle, does that count 



> Thanks for your concerns GB. I do wear a full face helmet, motorcycle jacket, boots & long pants when riding. They drilled this into us in class, which I highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting a motorcycle. When I see people riding around with no shirts & just shorts on, I think they must be crazy. Oneday they will regret it when they get into an accident & peel their skin off on the asphalt.


 Sadly, I never did hear what happened to the guy, but a couple/few months ago a girl I work with saw a pretty bad wreck. Couple idiots on bikes, not wearing helmets were going(her estimate) at least 40 over the limit(she was late and going 20 over and they apparently FLEW past her) And while riding side by side. Well, the first person hit a spot of dirt or a small spot on the road where the asphalt wasn't even or Something and took out his buddy. Going probably 90. She said in the few seconds it took to get close and pass them that there was already blood all over the road and one of them wasn't moving.

That being said, as long as the person rides safely and follows the laws like everyone else does(or is supposed to anyway HERE it's as rare to find a safe driver as it is to find snow in a tropical rainforest!) then I admire them for. . . Well, mostly for being a safe courteous driver on a cool bike


----------



## gibmaker

trenac said:


> Minsc... You have you a classic there. I couldn't imagine going 110 on a scooter or even a motorcycle. I'm not sure what bike I'll be getting myself. I've looked at Honda's, Harley's, Buell's & some others.
> 
> Guiac boy... Gas prices is one of the reasons my hubby got a bike. It was costing us $300 a month to put gas in the Jeep. I'll see what I can do about getting some pics up.
> 
> Brillant... Dual's are nice if you plan on doing off-road riding.


110 MPH LOL try 160 MPH that was scary but I had to do it once. Once was enough, thats how you end up in the ER as stated above. Bikes are so much fun, someday I will own a harley, but for now its the Katana. I can't stress this enough to bike riders be careful be careful be careful. I remember the first time I took my bike out, a mustang pulled out in front of me like I wasn't even there.


----------



## Brilliant

trenac said:


> _Does anyone know anything about Triump bikes?..._ I saw one today, looked up there website & some of their bikes look nice. I just don't see many out & about though.


I think its Triumph. 
http://www.triumph.co.uk/usa/
The name rings a bell because a family member talked about one he had. Some rant about HD and then on with the story...

My mom never let me ride...she saw too many mangled people too. I always wanted a RM80 but no go...BMX for me baby :-D Hmmm...come to think of it I am good with my mountain bike. Hospital bills are alot more then gas.


----------



## MatPat

Brilliant said:


> MatPat your one bad dude...


Ha Ha, not at all Brilliant. That is how I dress when I ride minus the helmet and jacket of course 



guaiac_boy said:


> Hehe,
> 
> I spent the last 7 hours operating on someone who destroyed their shoulder on a motorcycle. Please, be careful, wear a helmet, and remember there are lots of inattentive and inexperienced drivers out there with you.


He's (I assume it was a he) lucky it was only a shoulder. While I haven't been riding long, I ride like I am "invisible". I constantly think no one can see me on the bike and by the number of people who look me in the eye and pull out in front of me anyway, I guess I am invisible


----------



## Brilliant

MatPat said:


> Ha Ha, not at all Brilliant. That is how I dress when I ride minus the helmet and jacket of course
> 
> He's (I assume it was a he) lucky it was only a shoulder. While I haven't been riding long, I ride like I am "invisible". I constantly think no one can see me on the bike and by the number of people who look me in the eye and pull out in front of me anyway, I guess I am invisible


No offense!  it was a compliment! 

Ahh...I drive a car and people do the same. I think the rule now is if your able to get into a lane without hitting someone then its OK...as if...no concern if oncoming traffic has to slam on their brakes or ram into you... sad but true.


----------



## MatPat

Brilliant said:


> No offense!  it was a compliment!


Well thanks, I think 



Brilliant said:


> Ahh...I drive a car and people do the same. I think the rule now is if your able to get into a lane without hitting someone then its OK...as if...no concern if oncoming traffic has to slam on their brakes or ram into you... sad but true.


I noticed the same when I traded in my Ram Quad Cab 4x4 for my Magnum. It was rare for anyone to pull out in front of me in the truck. Now that I drive a car, I have a lot more people pull out in front of me. I'm not sure if the truck was more visible or if people think the car won't do as much damage if I can't stop.


----------



## trenac

Jareardy said:


> their daytona 675 is a beast  Not very common as far as I know, but another uncle I have had a triumph cruiser and loved it.


Check this out...


----------



## Squawkbert

< used to ride a '80 Suz. GS 750, light 4>1 pipe, comp. springs for the clutch - very quick & reliable, ~43mpg. Now I miss it. Am contemplating getting a 250cc Ninja or something similar (any decent Kaw. 440LTDs around?). I drive >40mi. each way to work.


----------



## SnakeIce

Another bicycle rider.

I use it to commute, and average a little over 1000 miles a year when I'm able to use the bicycle. I have over 8 thousand miles on three different bicycles over the last eleven years.

This is my current ride


----------



## Jareardy

trenac said:


> Check this out...


----------



## Gilraen Took

Nice bicycle!










My boyfriend's is in the front(the racing bike) and mine is the cheapy walmart Next in the back. I really like mine. Other than needing adjustment a lot since stuff gets loose easier than it would on a high quality one. Of course other than at wal mart, even the LOW quality bikes in this area at the stores I've been to have been well over $750. Nathan paid a bit over $200 for his a few years ago(not here obviously ) I got mine because my last one(same brand different colours) was stolen. From under my porch. Hence the reason this one doesn't go outside unless I am ON TOP. When I called the police they told me flat out that they weren't going to even try to do anything. I mean, I don't expect them to canvass the neighbourhood or anything, but at least she could have shown more sympathy than "well, if that's your main mode of transportation then I guess you're going to have to go buy another one aren't you? Pawn shops sell them cheap." Needless to say I was somewhat irate. Especially since I've not really seen the police in this area DO anything except say "we can't do anything about it" whenever we've called them(MANY times at work and a couple at home.)

The drivers here are the same exact way. I can't count how many near misses I have in a normal week going to work. And we're not even that big.

I can't WAIT for next week, though. Nathan and I are going to Sioux Falls, SD to spend the week and assuming we can get the bikes in his car(CRUD! I still need to PACK! I just hope he decides to move back to his hometown after a week in civilization again. Though I highly doubt it. Meh, I'll just do like I did last time and make him furious at me because I spend the 2 day trip back sobbing about how much I want to move there ) we're going to go on the bike trail there. Assuming I don't keel over  It's 30 miles(about) I used to ride about 90 miles a week when I was a teenager, but quit that when we moved out here(too high and I was getting altitude sickness for long enough that I got out of shape <_<) and I'm stoked to go on a 30 mile ride around the city!


----------



## trenac

Gilraen Took said:


> I ride a bicycle, does that count
> 
> Sadly, I never did hear what happened to the guy, but a couple/few months ago a girl I work with saw a pretty bad wreck. Couple idiots on bikes, not wearing helmets were going(her estimate) at least 40 over the limit(she was late and going 20 over and they apparently FLEW past her) And while riding side by side. Well, the first person hit a spot of dirt or a small spot on the road where the asphalt wasn't even or Something and took out his buddy. Going probably 90. She said in the few seconds it took to get close and pass them that there was already blood all over the road and one of them wasn't moving.
> 
> That being said, as long as the person rides safely and follows the laws like everyone else does(or is supposed to anyway HERE it's as rare to find a safe driver as it is to find snow in a tropical rainforest!) then I admire them for. . . Well, mostly for being a safe courteous driver on a cool bike


Last week a 18 year old volunteer firefighter got killed on his bike. He only had it a week, which his grandmother got for him for a graduation present. They showed the telephone poll he hit & it was cracked and bent. The news never did say the cause of the crash, but I'm assuming speed. If that's not bad enough he got ran over by a car while laying in the road, he later died at the hospital. The news said he was wearing a black jacket, so I guess that is why the car did not see him.


----------



## JanS

Congrats Trena! I love the feeling of the open air (but not the bugs nailing you), and it's a great way to get around with the rising cost of gas.

I think my first choice would be a Harley - not necessarily because they're the best, but because they're sort of like Vet's and don't really lose their value like other kinds can.

Wow Mat, I had no idea from your avatar (or my previous impression of you) that you are big and bad. LOL! Great pic!


----------



## trenac

Thanks Jan... I wear full face helmet, so I don't feel the bugs!


----------



## fordtrannyman

I know a lot of female riders. Most of them can ride better than a lot of guys I know.
I've been riding most of my life.
Here's a pic of my first encounter with the law!










Just Kidding!

I currently own an '05 FLSTCUI.
I've wanted a Harley since I was Kid. 
1107 days after making that dream a reality, the odometer just turned over 80K on a new purchase.

Here is a pic 4 months after I got it.
Right after a 2500mile West Coast road trip.


----------



## JanS

Beautiful bike fordtrannyman!

Love the first pic.... LOL!


----------



## trenac

That cop must be hard up to meet is quota 

Nice Bike!


----------



## fordtrannyman

trenac said:


> That cop must be hard up to meet is quota
> 
> Nice Bike!


They usually are! LOL

Thanks.


----------



## Gilraen Took

Oops, it was 20 miles  And was fun. Though my legs started to give out after about 15 miles. I didn't think I was in such good shape! The only part I didn't like(was never great at it) was going up hills. I think I may need to start riding my bike to work instead of driving on good days since we are only about 5 miles away going through back roads.

Awesome pic of the first encounter ^_^


----------



## xspy

It is true, buying a Harley is a bit more money, however you don't just buy a bike when you get one. You join a family. I have been riding since i can remember. Started on a honda 50  Now i have a 95 1200 sportster and I don't think I would ever give it up. No matter what bike you choose you will love it I am sure. Good luck and drive safe  and no the oil spot is NOT from my bike :-D








Have fun out there!


----------



## HeyPK

I also commute on a bicycle, a Trek 520, 20 miles a day, roughly 6000 miles a year. I have had my current bicycle about 6 years and am on my third rear wheel. I change the chain and gears every year and get about 5000 miles on a set of tires. Have not had serious problems with motorists, except one that backed over me in a bank parking lot and a couple of them who tried to run me off the road. I have been thinking that when I get into my 70's I may have to consider getting a motorcycle, but maybe I can keep going on the bicycle until my 80's or 90's. I will just get slower and use lower gears.


----------



## star rider

I've been riding since 1980 I bought a maxim 650(yamaha).

I have my roadstar taken apart to do some mods and upgrades, currently riding my wifes Suzuki Volusia.

I have over 200K on a motorcycles.

eventually I'm going to ad more bikes to my stable..looking at Harley next year..just not sure which one ..yet


----------



## Roy Deki

I've been looking at the Sportster 1200L and they are priced very well. Buying used can save you a lot of money but, I like to buy things brand new.


----------



## MatPat

Roy Deki said:


> I've been looking at the Sportster 1200L and they are priced very well. Buying used can save you a lot of money but, I like to buy things brand new.


Definitely get an '08 (or wait for the '09s) if you want a Sportster. Last year was the first year for fuel injection on the Sporties and they have had quite a few issues with them running too lean or having fuel pump problems.


----------



## Roy Deki

MatPat said:


> Definitely get an '08 (or wait for the '09s) if you want a Sportster. Last year was the first year for fuel injection on the Sporties and they have had quite a few issues with them running too lean or having fuel pump problems.


Thanks that's good info something the dealer "forgot" to mention to me.


----------



## sanjay

I have a 250 cc Piaggio mp3 - it has 2 wheels in the front!


----------



## MatPat

Roy Deki said:


> Thanks that's good info something the dealer "forgot" to mention to me.


No way! I can't believe a "stealership" would forget to mention all of the fuel pump problems they have been having with the 07s 

If you want to read up a bit on the newer Sporties, here's a good place to start


----------



## Roy Deki

sanjay said:


> I have a 250 cc Piaggio mp3 - it has 2 wheels in the front!


Whoa those are cool..........http://www.piaggiousa.com/pScooters/MP3.cfm


----------



## orlando

Those are cool! How does it ride?


----------



## JanS

Come on Sanjay, post some photos.


----------



## JAXON777

Here is mine I got it when the gas went up near 2 bucks. my chevy truck just sucks the gas. Its a 2006 kawasaki ninja 650r. Fun Fast Little bike.

JAX


----------



## Roy Deki

Jans here you go...Sanjay gettin crazy!!


----------



## orlando

Wow! Have you ridden this thing Roy?!


----------



## Roy Deki

No I have not...they are not cheap either. MSRP for the 250cc is about $7300.00 with a top speed of 70 mph. There website claims the top speed of their 500cc is 90 mph. They are nice though. There is a dealer here in Chandler AZ, I'm gonna go check them out just for grins and giggles. I'm still planning on buying a 2 wheeler.


----------



## JanS

Roy Deki said:


> Jans here you go...Sanjay gettin crazy!!


LOL! Whoa, that looks like a bucking horse... 

Jaxon - when gas went up near $2/gallon? That seems like decades ago....


----------



## JAXON777

Yup it was 
BTW I was gonna add that my kawasaki gets about 45 mpg and it takes less than 20 bucks to fill up with premium.


----------



## Gilraen Took

Nice. . . It takes about $20 to fill up if I'm on half empty! And my truck gets about 20 mph(not bad for being a '95!)

Anyone else ride a wally world bicycle? I'm thinking about getting a road bike and selling my mountain bike, since the mountain bike is slow and I don't really need the leg muscles as much as I need to get to and from work while still being able to move. Are any of the road/racing type bikes from wal mart any good? The bike stores in town sell even a "cheap" bike for well over $1,000 and I DON'T have that kind of money. Even if gas prices stayed exactly what they are now, a $300 bike would take nearly a year to pay off. And I don't want a second hand one because I don't know what to look for in one.

Also, when I first started driving gas was around $1.50. Only about 9 years ago?


----------



## Jareardy

Roy Deki said:


> Jans here you go...Sanjay gettin crazy!!


haha, these things are too funny.


----------



## trenac

If you think the Piaggio is cool check the Spyder out. They cost a bit more but have larger engines, so more get up & go. My hubby actually got an opportunity to ride one at our local dealer ship which now sells them.


----------



## trenac

HeyPK said:


> I also commute on a bicycle, a Trek 400, 20 miles a day, roughly 6000 miles a year. I have had my current bicycle about 6 years and am on my third rear wheel. I change the chain and gears every year and get about 5000 miles on a set of tires. Have not had serious problems with motorists, except one that backed over me in a bank parking lot and a couple of them who tried to run me off the road. I have been thinking that when I get into my 70's I may have to consider getting a motorcycle, but maybe I can keep going on the bicycle until my 80's or 90's. I will just get slower and use lower gears.


That's amazing!... Not only do you save bundles on gas, but you also get your daily exercise.


----------



## motoNC

another biker here, mostly moto, but also I also ride pushbikes. 

I've ridden harleys old and newish, sportbikes, and a dual sport. Now I have a YZ 250 woods bike, but I'm jonesing for a older bmw.


----------



## Roy Deki

Just picked up my bike...whoo-hooo!!

2004 Yamaha V-Star 650 Classic...


----------



## orlando

Sweet! Roy...Very nice,


----------



## trenac

Nice, Roy!... Looks like someone put a lot of extras on.


----------



## Roy Deki

Yes a lot of extras!!!


----------



## intothenew

I guess this is the easiest possible way for me to break the ice. Have a look at my Lucille, my Mistress.










I have been riding since my mid teens, what a long time ago that was. Riding is a passion for me. Anyone that is interested should check out this forum. I use the same user name there.

Planted Auariums are also a passion of mine, I will post in the introductory section soon, but as I said this was just too easy for my first. I look forward to conversing with all of you.


----------



## orlando

Hello and Welcome! That is one sweet enduro..I just read a book about a couple of guys riding there BMW's around the world, great read. 
Nothing smoother then a BMW shaft drive! Welcome..


----------



## trenac

Welcome to APC  

I was actually just in a BMW bike dealer ship last weekend, those are some nice bikes. I feel in love with a 800 touring sport bike; which had heated hand grips, ABS brakes & factory lowered. I'm just not looking to putting in 10 grand plus for a bike right now, maybe later though.


----------



## intothenew

orlando said:


> Hello and Welcome! That is one sweet enduro..I just read a book about a couple of guys riding there BMW's around the world, great read.
> Nothing smoother then a BMW shaft drive! Welcome..


She is a sweet thang, but a bit cantankerous in the mud and rocks. Just like all women, they have their days.

eep:


----------



## intothenew

trenac said:


> Welcome to APC
> 
> I was actually just in a BMW bike dealer ship last weekend, those are some nice bikes. I feel in love with a 800 touring sport bike; which had heated hand grips, ABS brakes & factory lowered. I'm just not looking to putting in 10 grand plus for a bike right now, maybe later though.


I went a few years crying myself to sleep without a bike while the kids were at home and growing like weeds. Now that the kids are gone, I have three. Buy good used bikes and wrench on them yourself. I use that same philosophy with the tanks.


----------



## trenac

I finally got my own bike. It's a 2007 Suzuki M50. I :heart:[smilie=w: this bike!

[IMG]http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/trenaclayton/sept20.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## orlando

SWEET!!!!!! Be the Wind!


----------



## xspy

sweet bike trenac! ahhh freedom!


----------



## puttyman70

You know the only thing scarier than bikers? Biker's women! JOKING!


----------



## MatPat

Nice! You couldn't have picked a better color...now where's the pic of the biker babe with the bike


----------



## trenac

Thank you guys (except for maybe puttyman )... Besides black, red is one of my favorite vehicle colors. Only thing is red is not my lucky color when it comes to a vehicle. I did not want to ruin the look of the bike by me being on it, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## russell

i do i do

my friend on my bike (cuz she looks better on it lol)










my bike at night bad pic:


----------



## Robert Hudson

> You know the only thing scarier than bikers? Biker's women! JOKING!


I used to hang out once in a while at a Hells Angel bar when I lived in California, and its not the biker girls you should worry about, its the "old ladies" I wouldn't mess with! 

I don't ride, but I will tell you there is nothing like the sound of a Harley coming down the road. Its like the beating of a base drum. Not like these little racer bikes that whine like a taco bell dog! No offense.

Anybody watching the new show on FX Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## russell

Robert Hudson said:


> Not like these little racer bikes that whine like a taco bell dog! No offense.


hater.


----------



## Robert Hudson

8-[

I used to play darts, and I would go to various tournaments, leagues, in any bar. I didn't care where. Who knew the 2% like to play darts!


----------



## JanS

Robert Hudson said:


> I used to hang out once in a while at a Hells Angel bar when I lived in California


Boy, back in the 70's when I was a teen working the midnight shift at a local restaurant there was a Hells Angel convention in town. It was fun meeting all of the people, but there's nothing like making a new waitress nervous when you hear 50 bikes rumbling up to the parking lot in the wee hours of the night. :shock:

Yeah Trena, where's that pic of you on your new bike???


----------



## fordtrannyman

Robert Hudson said:


> I used to hang out once in a while at a Hells Angel bar when I lived in California, and its not the biker girls you should worry about, its the "old ladies" I wouldn't mess with!
> 
> I don't ride, but I will tell you there is nothing like the sound of a Harley coming down the road. Its like the beating of a base drum. Not like these little racer bikes that whine like a taco bell dog! No offense.


LMAOartyman:


----------

